# MASCAR season finale



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

We had a small crowd, but the guys who showed up were ready ! New wheels were the order of the day, as the OS3 Sliders were really making everyone realize how easy they are to set up for each track. The A Main, really saw some intense racing, with all four racers staying very close, finally in the last segment Bubba Milholen turned up the intensity, and finished two laps up on James Kennedy, who had one lap on Ray Etheridge, who a lap lead on track owner, Ronnie Jamerson. Like California Chrome, I finished 5th from the B, a lap up on Mark Smith, who had 7 laps on Bob Langer...whose car was fully up to speed with everyone else, but had a few more crashes. In this field, any crashes drop you like a rock! 
Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/6-7-14.html

Beers at the Beach, Friday June 20th, Top collector Bob Beers visits Tom Bowman:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html

The Awards Race is July 19th at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester, VA. 
The Jamerson Cup is August 16th, also at the Moose Lodge in Gloucester. Full details soon, come to Virginia for your Summer vacation.


----------

